# alte Spieletrailer auf Youtube



## matrixmorpher (31. Januar 2012)

Hey,
ich habe keine Ahnung ob ich hier so mal Werbung machen darf.
Falls nicht, löscht den Beitrag einfach.

Habe beim Durchforsten von alten Spiele CD's die Idee gehabt diese ganzen alten Spiele trailer auf Youtube hochzuladen. Gesagt getan. Bin noch nicht ganz fertig, aber es ist einfach immer wieder schön diese alten Spiele mal zu sehen und es macht Lust das eine oder andere erneut zu spielen.

Falls Ihr Lust habt, schaut einfach mal bei meinem Kanal vorbei.
https://www.youtube.com/user/esonator/featured


----------



## Festplatte (31. Januar 2012)

Ist ne gute Idee, aber da kann man ja auch einfach die YT-Suche benutzen, oder?


----------



## matrixmorpher (31. Januar 2012)

Hey Du alte Festplatte 
Da hast Du schon recht, aber wenn man mich abonieren würde, dann bekommt man ziemlich regelmäßig trailer ohne suchen zu müssen. 
Stimmt und stimmt nicht. Habe einen Trailer hochgeladen den es wohl so nicht mehr gibt, denn einer der Entwickler des Spiels schrieb mir dann, das er es toll findet den Trailer gefunden zu haben, denn da seien Dinge zu sehen die es ins finale Spiel nicht mehr geschafft haben. Hey, I saved the day


----------



## matrixmorpher (8. Februar 2012)

Hey, an alle Interessierten. Habe wieder haufenweise alte Trailer hochgeladen.
Viel Spaß beim ansehen.


----------

